# So... What is this???



## aceuh (Aug 1, 2011)

Found this while cruising the local classifieds... was advertised as a Stingray... Looks like an OCC back wheel... Black Friday Krate forks and wheels... Frame???  I dunno... but anyway...


----------



## aceuh (Aug 1, 2011)

Well... nevermind... I had someone contact me and identify it as a "Manta Ray"...

Thanks guys!


----------

